# Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?



## Toritz112 (1. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitfischer,

ich will mir ein neues Echolot kaufen, fische hauptsächlich im Altrhein bei Wassertiefen bis 20 m und bin wirlich unsicher, welches Echolot das Bessere ist, das HDS 8 oder das 997 SI.
Meine große Unsicherheit bezieht sich insbesondere auf das Lowrance, da SI so wie ich es verstanden habe nur angekündigt wird, jedoch noch nicht erhältlich ist. Ich denke aber, dass die HDS Technologie innovativer ist.

Die Entscheidung fällt mir insbesondere wegen der Preise beider Geräte nicht leicht. Welches würdet Ihr anschaffen|kopfkrat?

Schöne Grüße

Toritz112


----------



## strawinski (1. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

also ich habe das gleiche problem. ich fische auch in dieser tiefe, nie die norwegengeschichten. ich habe mir viel geschichten angehört über echolote und die geschichten der verkäufer. es gibt für mich nur einen in deutschland den herrn kinadeter. man kann je halten was man von ihm will aber er hat einen testfilm gemacht, den man sich ansehen sollt mit einigen echoloten und dann wird klar, was man sich kauft und warum man soviel geld ausgibt. fakt ist. unter 400 e ist nix ordentliches zu löten und dann kommen noch geber und batterie dazu, denke ich. damit hat man dann wirklich viele jahre ruhe.....also so gehe ich vor. wenn man nur kanten sehen will reicht wohl auch eins für 70 euro....


----------



## Toritz112 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

Hallo Strawinski,

danke für die Antwort! Hast Du Dich schon für eines der beiden Modelle endschieden? Hast Du evt. den Link für den Film?

Danke!

Schöne Grüße

Toritz112


----------



## strawinski (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

ja klar, kein Problem..als erstes folgender link beim angelboard http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131091 warum der Test zustande kam nd was für Gelabere es darüber gibt (ist echt nett und die volle Tatsache). Der Link zur Seite ist http://www.angel-schlageter.de/. Das beste lot ist da das Hummingbird 755c. Aber 650€ ohen alles. villeicht nen gang runterschalten. Das 747c liegt bei 490 und hat alles für flachwasser was man braucht. villeicht hat der schlagteter nen gutes Angebot. er macht auch komplettangebote und bietet auch rabatte. ich werde dieses nehmen. wenns geld nicht reicht noch ne nummer kleiner, dann zweihundert ansparen und das alte über ebay verkaufen. man macht da ja fast kein verlust. wie gesagt es nützt da ja nix an der falschen ecke zu sparen.


----------



## Bauer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

Hallo Toritz112,

bei Wassertiefen bis 20m würde ich ganz klar zu einem Humminbird SI (798 oder 997) raten. Die zusätzlichen Informationen, die das SI-Bild da gibt, hast Du bei keinem anderen Gerät.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Heiko112 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo Toritz112,
> 
> bei Wassertiefen bis 20m würde ich ganz klar zu einem Humminbird SI (798 oder 997) raten. Die zusätzlichen Informationen, die das SI-Bild da gibt, hast Du bei keinem anderen Gerät.
> 
> Gruß, Bauer




Naja der Structure Scan von Lowrance wird dem Side Imaging von Humminbird sicherlich in nichts nachstehen zumal Lowrance dann auch direkt senkrecht mit dem Structure Scan kann, was Humminbird leider nicht hinbekommt.

Trotzdem werde ich bei meinem 797 bleiben. Die Quadrabeam Technologie ist schon der Hit und mit dem SI habe ich gestern noch ein versunkenes Sportboot gefunden.


----------



## strawinski (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

na du hast dir aber auch den "Mercedes" rausgesucht....aber recht haste. Nur tauchen is besser....


----------



## Toritz112 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

Hallo Kollegen,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde noch ein bißchen warten bis Lowrance den neuen Geber auf dem Markt hat und dann endscheiden, welches Lot angeschafft wird. Ich denke, lieber noch ein paar Wochen warten aber dann die "aktuellste" Technik kaufen, ist ja eine Investition für die nächsten Jahre!

Petri Heil!

Toritz


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS oder Humminbird SI?*

ja ich denke auch, ein wenig warten lohnt. man zahlt dann zwar ein wenig mehr aber man hat mindestens 5 jahre ruhe und die beste technik


----------

